# Possible IUI Meet near Christmas ?



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hoping no-one moves this thread to the meeting section yet, just so we can sound everyone out and get some ideas and then maybe do a pole.

Reading a few comments reacently "Quote"


starr said:


> The idea of an iui meet sounds great. Xmas could be a good time to do it. Do we know where a central point is?? I know we've got people in Essex, London, Oxford, Surrey, Herts, and Molly miles away  Any ideas





MollyW said:


> The Essex meet was lovely. It's strangely therapeutic to put faces to the names and realise there are REAL people out there sharing in our highs and lows! There were mutterings about having an IUI meet. I think it would be lovely as we are all pretty close. Anyone up for it? I think it would be nice to get all the IUI threads together - IUI, IUI turned IVF and IUI BFP. What does anyone think - and any suggestions for a venue? Maybe we could have a Xmas party!x


So what does everyone think, maybe everyone who is interested can answer this questions;

Where are you located ? Oxfordshire 
Closest Motorway Junction ? Junction 6 M40
Suggestions for a meet ? I think I will leave that up to you guys xx

Candy x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

oh me me me me I want to come             

I would love to meet my IUI buddies,ooohhh so exciting!!!

I am in Nottingham, I think we are near junction 24 of M something or other      ok I will research and get back to you on that one,well I am a dumb blonde.


Party party party                   

Can ya tell I am excited  

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great idea - i'm up for it. 
i'm in Surrey 
closest motorway junc - M25 j 10/11
suggestions - jillypops pub . have no idea really...guess to make it worthwhile we should eat cos to drive a long way for a drink is prob a bit pointless...would an eve be better than an afternoon or does that make things difficult for getting home late at night?
lets see who's up for it, and where the most central point is first and go from there....
wonder if maybe end nov mighht be better as people get v busy in dec....

kj x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Provisionally would like to meet up - though it will be close to my due date and we have weekend antenatal classes booked.  I'm also off the M25 - junction 6 but would be happy to drive somewhere if that is where it is.


Rachael


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Count me in!

I am on the M27 but can get to Oxford area or South London no problem!

PW


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Great idea! I'm in East Anglia but don't really mind where in the South/Midlands as can travel.

Jules xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh yes please,don't ask me what junction of the M25 we're near though!
I'm in Bucks anyway!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Sounds lovely.  Too far away for us northern lasses but me and the twins'll be with you in spirit and hope you have a fantastic time
xxx morgan


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

I would love to meet the guys that make me laugh and shed a few tears along my fertility journey, I'm M25 at junction 6 (Godstone)
                                                          The Mouse xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

I'm in Herefordshire. M50 Junction 3.

Could get to Oxfordshire/Bucks/Berks/Surrey though....


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

hi party people.

I'm in Northamptonshire - Jn16 - M1.

Would somewhere just north of M25 be good? 

Cathy


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm in Birmingham so junction 6 of the M6 or 4 of the M5

Erica.xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

whos putting all this on a map and organising us 

KJ? 

(Just stab a pin in sounds best - we're all over the place! in more ways than one    )


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

will it be partners too,cos there is no way I would travel on my own,I would get lost. If its partners too then we dont mind travelling as long as there are some b&b s near    

Kelly x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

I'd love to come and join you all but not sure if it will be possible from Sunny Newcastle!! 

If it's somewhere pretty central, I could travel and stay over.  My DH wouldn't come though so it would have to be partner free for me!

This is going to be a nightmare to arrange isn't it!!

Lots of Love Billie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not so sure I will volunteer to organise but definately up for PR'ing lol

I think Kims right about November being better as I know December weekends are manic, or even a new year meet, would give us plenty of time to organise that one !

I am happy to to plot most locations when we have more people interested and look for a central point with good motorway access, Maybe a second meet can be arranged further a field for those up north, would love cuddles from MOrgans boys !!

Once we have a place, we can think about specifics, venues and volunteers


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Candy,

I will help if you like     just let me know what you want me to do and I will do it!!!! If your too busy I could plot where everyone is on a map and look for possible venues if you like,just have a think and let me know   I love organising things !!

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me in to, my nearest motorway is M27 but any where south of Oxford is fine for me.  Would be great if partners could come to.  Hubbie likes a good party!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

I'm M25 j25, so quite in the middle of it all ??

I think dinner and drink sounds good. .  Will help to organise if needed. 

Kelly D GET THAT MAP OUT !!

love Starr xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm Ipswich & motor ways haven't reached us yet!! 

I think we should all go to Jilly's pub & admire her begonias!!!

Would prefer no partners cos mine will need losts of persuading/balckmailing.


Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

wicked idea, love to paaaaaarty.

I am M25 junction 8 (i think), I would prefer partners to come as I don't drive.

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i think perhaps leave it to individuals as to whether to bring partners. my dh enjoyed fridays meet but isnt raring to go to another one - he thought it was much more of a girlie thing and i think i tend to agree with him

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Must admit, I can't imagine my DH coming either, he would if it was more of an individual meet if you get me, but then he would moan right up till we got there, I just know it.  Kelly thanks so much for your offer, I can't help but bite your hand off with the plotting of areas, love to all & bump !


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Oooh count me in...Birmingham..junction 2 M42 or Junction 4 M5 XX


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

I'd love to come.

I'm down south, but anywhere in Oxfordshire, Berkshire, Hampshire, Surrey or around M25 would be fine.

Looking forward to meeting you all!!

Rachel


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I have taken down all the details so far and should have an idea in a couple of days      

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

My dh, and I would also like to come. We are Herts and I am unable to travel far due to back injury so would depend where it is to be held. Sounds great idea though we love a good party!!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi All 

My dp and I thinks it's a gr8 idea. 
We are in Hampshire near M27, but would be able to travel anywhere really.

Emma
x x x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm easy on location, have car, map and a radio, so am happy to travel........

Probably wouldn't bring DP, he's not the most out-going bloke unless he's full of Stella, which at the moment is very harmful to his swimmers.....

Meeting you girlies would be soooo much fun - missed the September party as was away!

Creaky x


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Me and Thomas was to come to! But as you can tell from my name I live up north near Durham. Just of A1 juct. 60! Maybe we could have a northern one too?
Love N. lass x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just to let you all know,I will have a location on monday-so keep checking and spread the word!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

I am gonna start a new thread with possible location for the meet,so if you could all let me know what you think about the location,than we can get the ball rolling.

kELLY X


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool Kelly - lookin fwd to it!!

H xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Moosey and I are at junction 9 of M11 (Cambridgeshire) but we can travel.

Thanks

Victoria


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good,looks like its ging to be a guddun!!!!

I have posted a new thread regarding the location etc,so if you have any suggestions please post on there   

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

dont forget to look at and answer questions 1-4 on pg 2 of the iui thread....


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all,

Will be sorting the hotels/ venue poss monday so keep checking in   

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Now you are teasing us!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me teasing,never,I am just v.very disorganised which is very unlike me,I have a contact at a hotel there and might be able to sort us a function room with a meal !!! So I need to speak to her first but she is not in till Monday.

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I think the polls on the questions were set to expire last week, will change that if Holly hasn't beaten me to it x


----------

